# Check out this website.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've ordered a set of Faux Leather car mats for when I get my M2 Competiton. I think they look really good. check them out. I've ordered the black with red stitching, I've requested orange stitching instead and they said they will note it and amend the order accordingly.

https://deliteron.com/products/custom-luxury-car-mats

I got a special discount, they ship from the USA and these mats are made to measure and they manufacture 99% of car makes and models. I've stumbled across them on Facebook. Cost me £51 or $66. I know it's a leap of faith but so far they have answered all my questions via email. You can even custom make your own colour of stitching. I'll post up pics when these arrive.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your car SB but they're a little bit marmite for me buddy. No offence obviously intended.

Might look nicer when fitted so you'll have to update when the car and mats arrive.


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

Rhd?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

dannnylee said:


> Rhd?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


In the options on the right.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I purchased similar around a year ago (not from this seller) which cost me Around £100. There was stitching that was pulled up and split in places, a couple of patches on the 'leather' that hadn't been painted. But on a more safety side, the drivers mat never sat right with the pedals, so when the brake was pressed it would keep hitting the mat and wouldn't go all the way down. Was a nightmare getting my money back from them, had to settle for only half through a PayPal dispute. I vowed never again. I truly hope you have better luck than I did pal


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Your car SB but they're a little bit marmite for me buddy. No offence obviously intended.
> 
> Might look nicer when fitted so you'll have to update when the car and mats arrive.


No offence fella at all, I thought the same, they may not be to everyone's taste, a bit like cars really. For £50 odd they're not a kings ransom in splashing out, had they had been double that then maybe not. The main priority is to protect the carpets. I find with conventional mats particularly on the drivers side they always wear from where you heel rests.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

aslettd said:


> I purchased similar around a year ago (not from this seller) which cost me Around £100. There was stitching that was pulled up and split in places, a couple of patches on the 'leather' that hadn't been painted. But on a more safety side, the drivers mat never sat right with the pedals, so when the brake was pressed it would keep hitting the mat and wouldn't go all the way down. Was a nightmare getting my money back from them, had to settle for only half through a PayPal dispute. I vowed never again. I truly hope you have better luck than I did pal


Sorry about your misfortune fella with your experience, I know it's a leap of faith but the reviews regarding the quality of these products and customer service seem pretty good. On the customer service side I've found so far they've spot on, answered all my queries via email pretty quickly. £50 for a whole set is worth a punt IMO.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I think they look pretty dope. Reminds me of a video I saw from an auto show where they were showing how all the Chinese domestic cars had amazingly luxurious matts. 
I’d like to see them in a normal domestic car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

talking of custom by the time the customs and excise thieves have had a go with import duty and handling fee its going to cost a few quid more.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I just recently purchased some bits from America that including postage came to $549.

The item was shipped using FedEx.

The Customs Duty and VAT applied was £87 and FedEx charged £11 to do the customs clearance and admin.

I always expect to have to pay VAT on stuff from America. If I don't I take that as a win. Customs Duty is payable if the value is over £120.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gas head said:


> talking of custom by the time the customs and excise thieves have had a go with import duty and handling fee its going to cost a few quid more.


I've ordered items from the US before and I've never had to pay any additional charges.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I just recently purchased some bits from America that including postage came to $549.
> 
> The item was shipped using FedEx.
> 
> ...


Then I guess I should be OK, what I paid is way under £120.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I’ve seen these on Instagram, they look quite good. Not quite suited to my car more high end luxury, but look forward to seeing them when they arrive.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Stock up on your fav leather cleaner and protector


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've ordered a set of Faux Leather car mats for when I get my M2 Competiton. I think they look really good. check them out. I've ordered the black with red stitching, I've requested orange stitching instead and they said they will note it and amend the order accordingly.
> 
> https://deliteron.com/products/custom-luxury-car-mats
> 
> I got a special discount, they ship from the USA and these mats are made to measure and they manufacture 99% of car makes and models. I've stumbled across them on Facebook. Cost me £51 or $66. I know it's a leap of faith but so far they have answered all my questions via email. You can even custom make your own colour of stitching. I'll post up pics when these arrive.


Have you got them yet?


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

Aye, I quite like them. However I'm quite simple when it comes to things like this. I like the plain old black. If I had a red car though, I would probably go with black with red stitching.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

auditek said:


> Have you got them yet?


Still waiting fella, they should arrive at the end of the month.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn’t want those in my car, they look horrendous to my eyes.


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Still waiting fella, they should arrive at the end of the month.


Any update yet ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

auditek said:


> Any update yet ?


I've found out they are scammers, blocked my card it was mentioned on another thread from fellow member bidder man whose was also interested in these mats. Please avoid them, they were advertising on Facebook.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've found out they are scammers, blocked my card it was mentioned on another thread from fellow member bidder man whose was also interested in these mats. Please avoid them, they were advertising on Facebook.


Ouch, hope you didn't loose out. I'm sure there was a program on tv recently (one where they buy do up and sell on for profit types) and they fitted these types of matts, I actually thought of you when I saw it and wondered how you were getting on.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've found out they are scammers, blocked my card it was mentioned on another thread from fellow member bidder man whose was also interested in these mats. Please avoid them, they were advertising on Facebook.


Please update your first post or delete the link, may help avoid further scams.


----------



## bennyx_o (Jun 4, 2006)

bigup said:


> Please update your first post or delete the link, may help avoid further scams.


Link leads to a non existent Shopify page now


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've found out they are scammers, blocked my card it was mentioned on another thread from fellow member bidder man whose was also interested in these mats. Please avoid them, they were advertising on Facebook.


Bummer !


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

SB.

Are these any good for you? Site link https://www.diamondcarmats.com/prod...x2u3fBvnMrVEUZZ4U1YkiguhaYiwLDM5YRBSnxmsmIpvA


----------

